# Watch this without getting sweaty palms



## wakk44 (Jun 15, 2006)

And without a rope 8O


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

Magnificent

and the climbing is brilliant to :lol: :lol:

Aldra


----------



## Ian_n_Suzy (Feb 15, 2009)

The guy is dead now (at 35) after a rope failed on him.


----------



## autostratus (May 9, 2005)

Is this his brother. 
Same colour kit.


----------



## IanA (Oct 30, 2010)

Spiderman lives!!


----------



## Spacerunner (Mar 18, 2006)

I remember a kerb like that in Union Street, Plymouth :lol:


----------

